# DIAMONDBACK BMX oder doch Felt/GT



## serial-killah (6. September 2003)

die seite http://www.jehle-markt.de/ wurde ja schon öfter erwähnt. nachdem ich sie mir angeschaut hab, fand ich, dass die diamondback bmx bikes auf der ersten blick nen guten eindruck machen. daher hab ich überlegt mir vielleicht eins zu kaufen.

hab aber auch bei titus.de & http://www.bmxmailorder.de/ geschaut. wo es auch felt, gt usw für 275 -299 gibt. mehr wollte ich auch nicht ausgeben da ich hauptsächlich mit meinem fully fahre & ein bmx nochh neben bei wollte!

welches bike von den zwei seiten ist eure meinung nach das beste. so street & dirt mäßig...!?!?!?!?

Danküüü für eure hilfe!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2003)

naja, an deiner stelle würde ich bei parano bestellen, sind wohl nen bissl kompetenter als die anderne vondir genannten mailorder shops etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serial-killah (6. September 2003)

@evil_rider und welches bike würdest du mir empfehlen & warum? so bos 300.


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2003)

lass dich bei parano beraten, sind alles BMXer die da arbeiten, dementsprechend werden die dir für deinen geldbeutel und deine ansprüche schon was passendes raussuchen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. September 2003)

Ansprüche & Geldbeutel decken sich meistens leider nich  

Sieht man ja daran wie die meisten Felt und co. Komplettbikes nach nem halben Jahr ausser Wäsche gucken. Teilweise echt zum Weinen.


----------



## serial-killah (6. September 2003)

mhh das sit ja schlecht. und wie sind die diamondback bikes eigentlich im vergleich mit den anderen der klasse? taugen die was oder sind die schrott....

mhh recht habt ihr aber ich will das ja als zweit bike...
und leider fehlt mir das geld selbst wenn ich wollte...!

aber sagt mal bitte welches der bikes wenn ihr müsstet ihr empfehlen würdet...!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. September 2003)

Wichtig is bei diesen "günstigen" Kompletträdern echt,das du sie pflegst und fit hältst...lass ein Teil verkommen und die restlichen folgen dann nahtlos.

Ich wuerde die 2004er Version der Eastern Komplettbikes mal anschauen, die scheinen was zu können !


----------



## kater (7. September 2003)

Die '04 Modelle von Felt sind auch gut. Nur das günstigste hat noch eine OPC Kurbel mit HiTen. Der Rest 3pc und CrMo.


----------

